# Do you need to cut your mowing time down?



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Then this is for you!!






Thing is awesome!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

That thing is great!! Couldn't help but laugh at seeing that antique tractor behaving that way!! Thanks for the post!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that's funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Shew, that's one rowdy tractor right there!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

that just made my day! I just laughed so hard


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

That thing ain't messin' around! AWESOME!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Does nothing my snapper can't do lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol I finally watched it....Awesome!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad y'all could get a laugh from it I know I did, I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:haha::haha:I wouldn't need to mow after having that thing in my yard , I would be out in the front yard doing the same thing in the video..Well :thinking:come to think of it, I was thinkin about growing a garden next year :saevil: . I guess I would save money on a plow


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

That tractor is sweet!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

does that tractor have a different tranny too?

i now want a tractor.


----------

